# shrimp, mollusks, crabs, lobsters, etc



## danny81 (Mar 11, 2007)

I was watching some show about them and it says its bad for you because they eat alll the garbage on the bottom of the ocean. is this true?
and is tuna bad cuz of all the mercury?


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 11, 2007)

danny81 said:


> I was watching some show about them and it says its bad for you because they eat alll the garbage on the bottom of the ocean. is this true?
> and is tuna bad cuz of all the mercury?



my brain exploded


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 11, 2007)

mollusks own...


wait wtf is a mollusk again?


----------



## danny81 (Mar 11, 2007)

clams, muscles, etc


----------



## ABCs (Mar 11, 2007)

Now this thread is a classic.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 12, 2007)

is it true or not?


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

What show was it.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 12, 2007)

Im not sure exactly BUt i believe it was on discovery. it said that all the stuff it eats off the ground affects you badly if you eat it often(like once a week)


----------



## danny81 (Mar 12, 2007)

ok. just rememberd a little more.  mollusk and crabs are bad because they eat shit and dead animals off the bottom of the ocean and a lot of other things that are bad for you.

I did some research on the tuna and learned that it has a HUGE amount of mercury in it.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2007)

The larger the fish, the more mercury in it - so eat regular white tuna canned in water opposed to ahi tuna...  I do that, and I haven't dropped dead yet..

I don't know about the about crabs and such, but I really don't believe it.


----------



## squanto (Mar 13, 2007)

All I can say is BAH!

There are worse things in life.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 13, 2007)

nobody talks about catfish being so unhealthy...and they eat the same shit but in a river or lake.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 13, 2007)

i like to eat a little fried shrimp or friend fish/chips or buttered lobster here and there. just dont eat it daily.


----------

